
Building a CPU simulator in Python - luu
http://www.pythondiary.com/blog/Oct.15,2014/building-cpu-simulator-python.html?all
======
eliben
Related: [https://github.com/eliben/luz-cpu](https://github.com/eliben/luz-
cpu) \-- real MIPS-like CPU simulator. Includes an assembler and a linker, so
you can write assembly code and run it on the simulator. Everything
implemented in pure Python.

